# kewpie dolls



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

hey everyone...has anyone heard of this breeder's website? i'm in search of a puppy and came across it. 

http://www.kewpiedollsmaltese.com/

any feedback is appreciated...thanks so much


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't give you any feedback....but her dogs are beautiful


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Beautiful Maltese


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

ugh! i know they are so cute...if only i knew if she was reputable.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> ugh! i know they are so cute...if only i knew if she was reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, from reading her site i dont see any red flags


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

These are very beautiful puppies..







How much is she asking for them?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is listed on the MO site American Breeders list. I recognize some of the other breeder's names. Barbarella, Villa Malta, Paloma. It says she doesn't register PETS AKC. She registers those ACA. Those lines that I mentioned are usually on the smaller side. Very pretty faces. Don't know anything about her though. 
Tina


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

smaller side? meaning smaller maltese? is it a negative aspect if the maltese is towards the 4 lb range opposed to 6 lbs? i know the standard is 4-7 lbs. but in your opinion do you think 4 lbs is not good, health wise? (i see the breeder places emphasis on tiny, and small.)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> smaller side? meaning smaller maltese? is it a negative aspect if the maltese is towards the 4 lb range opposed to 6 lbs? i know the standard is 4-7 lbs. but in your opinion do you think 4 lbs is not good, health wise? (i see the breeder places emphasis on tiny, and small.)[/B]



If I could make my "perfect" Maltese, I would want one in the five pound range. I do have a female here who is four years old and is just under four pounds. She came from five and six pound parents. In my breeding program, I prefer my females to be on the heavy side of five pounds, and all three of my males are in the five pound range; yet, each male, when paired with certain females can produce the smaller dogs. It's not planned. It's just the way the gene combinations allign. I think you would find this in a number of breeding programs, expecially since the Maltese gene pool is really not that large for some of the more well known dogs/lines. In my opinion, the problem does not happen with having the smaller ones, but how they are put out to the public for sale. For instance, if a breeder advertises them as the tiny ones and asks a huge price for them only because they are so tiny, then they are just out to see how much they can make from the size. There is a lot more time and work that goes into raising one of the smaller ones, and breeders do need some compensation for this extra time, but not thousands extra just because the pup is small. I also feel it is especially important to have testing done on them before they are sold. Of course that is the recommendation for all pups, but especially so for the smaller ones.
Health wise, the smaller ones can be just as healthy as the larger ones. Remember the standard is four to seven with four to six pounds preferred. If our breed club didn't believe those four pound dogs would be healthy, I'm sure they would raise the standard for size.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

great explanation....thank you so much!


----------

